# hacking forum vs. Tolkien forum



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jun 24, 2005)

In case you don't know, I am a white-hat hacker. I search for security holes and notify authorities about them. Anyway, I train at a hacking website. They also have a forum. Their forums are so much less friendly than the Tolkien Forums here. If you ask a question, you get ridiculed. The only thing this website lacks is legislation. If administrators want to update, they set up a poll. Like maybe make a forum for legislation. That would be cool.
Tar-Elendil13


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 25, 2005)

It is a good idea, it gives members the chance to actively participate in making the forum a better place. But the only problem is that the admins might not like it, and would think that they are not only the boss here. But I think that the poll should only be active for a week or two, and after that, it should be turned off so that you wouldn't have to wait too long. And not everyone should be allowed to vote. (or elso Pinklizard will vote no to anything good for Tolkien's works.) Only people who actively participate over here should be allowed. Really, the admins and mods might want to think about it.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 25, 2005)

Like you I came from other forums. TTF is a far better place than the forum where I was an administrator. At least here there isn't as much prejudice and mockery. Nonetheless my opinion on the legislative thought is a negative. Power should be in the right hands even if it's a fascist system. (not TTF mind you) By giving 'power to the people' we may not be able to get a minor change that would make things difficult now but would simplify things incredible down the road. Overall I'm calling it a bad idea.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 25, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> *And not everyone should be allowed to vote.* (or elso Pinklizard will vote no to anything good for Tolkien's works.) Only people who actively participate over here should be allowed. Really, the admins and mods might want to think about it.


Shutting down dissent, huh? Behold the begining of tyranny on TTF .
I am in favor of participatory decisions here, there is nothing wrong about it. So what if it would take a little longer? It is in the interest of us all.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 26, 2005)

Well really, there are some members here who've become members just for the sake of being a member of a forum, so that they can boast to their friends that they are members of this great forum, while they haven't posted ten times, or they know nothing about Tolkien and wander around Stuff and Bother just posting very rarely in Star Wars or some other off-topic thread. So I only meant that only people who know Tolkien's works well, and are willing to participate and take responsibilities in this place should be allowed. And there are plenty of us who would take that offer.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

I like the current system, i know most of the Mod's and have been in threads with them, so i a willing to acept what they want.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 26, 2005)

> So I only meant that only people who know Tolkien's works well, and are willing to participate and take responsibilities in this place should be allowed.


My initial impression was that you were against any participatory decision making. This clarifies things a bit. If non-mods can participate more largely in decision making, I would like that participation to be as inclusive as possible.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 27, 2005)

Once upon a time; like two years ago, or a bit more, there was this group of members called Council of Nine, who were supposed to interact between the admins/moderators and the members in times of discord and dissagreements. The Council died a quiet death after a while, as there were too little for them to do.
And after that, there hasn't been any need to bring it back to life. I think that hte main reason for this is that each and every member is free to vice his/her opinion, and if it is reasonable and sound, Webmaster and the Admins will listen. And also, quarrels are quickly stopped by the moderators.
And this is why I think that this is one great place to dwell.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 27, 2005)

I only think that the voters should be given a chance to vote in the polls about things regarding TTF, like Tar-Elendil13 said. They shouldn't be given policing duties, and if the polls do get a result by voting, only mods can make it legal and put the decision into power. If not, all the need and value of having a mod would be gone.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't misunderstand me (Like I probably misunderstood you...  ), I thing that it is a good idea. And I wouldn't be surprised if such polls would be used more often in time to come.


----------



## kerrie_mcrobert (Jun 30, 2005)

Look I know that I am new, and this has probably already cleaned up, but I think that we should put to the vote, yes everyone has a right to vaice thier opinion, but there are some people out there who just don't care what you think, and know matter what you say they do what they can to get you angry, and as soon as you do they stand there and laugh in your face. So to sum up if you do decide to have poll on this subject then at least when new members do join they will know what the boundaries are apart from the obvious ones. Thats my view so you can agree or not. Speak soon, ugly duckling.

Always try to do your best.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't really see any reason to vote. We're pretty open to suggestions. Ask Thorondor_. IMO, TTF runs pretty well as it is. If you feel something should be changed, PM Ithy, me, or dapence. As administrators, we know what can and cannot be done as part of the vB software. We also know what ideas work and do not work.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, if you think about it, common users shouldn't bother themselves with purely administrative stuff, and, indeed, the fact that even individual suggestions are taken into consideration makes this place a very friendly one.
For example, all threads in the Essays & Lectures and Character Profiles are now permanently visible. I am sure that any other useful and working suggestion will be heeded.


----------

